# MK3 1.8t wiring



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, so recently my mk3 2.0l has been giving me problems. I've decided that if I'm going to pull the motor out, I'm going to do a motor swap of some kind, or turbo the ABA. I happen to have a friend that's willing to sell me a 1.8t motor for a really good price, so that's the route I'm looking at taking. 

A while back I started doing research to do a 1.8t swap cause I wanted to do it this summer as a project but that never happened. Since I already put in a good couple weeks of research, I already had a decent idea of whats involved to make this happen when my 2.0 started giving me problems. I started doing some more research and as a result I'm not too worried about fitting the motor, what trans to use, and stuff like that. It's the wiring that I'm still up in the air about. From what I understand, there are several ways to go about wiring in the 1.8t in a mk3 (MS, full mk4 wiring with dash/cluster swap, reflex tuning, or just wire the mk4 engine harness into the mk3 fuse block). I would like to go with the last choice. I know that this involves getting the ecu flashed for the immo delete, but it seems like the best choice for me. Easier than the whole mk4 swap, easier to source parts than the reflex tuning, and cheaper than MS. I also know that I will need a tach adapter (MSD 8920, iirc).

Now to what you could consider my questions. My issue with this whole thing is the write up I've been referencing(http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/) makes the wiring sound WAY easier than what everyone else makes it sound. So from those of you who have done a similar swap, is it as "easy" as this:

AWP swap w/ DBW to CE2 Harness: 

Brown Plug, Pin#:
1. black/purple wire Fuel Pump Relay
2. purple/white fuel pump relay
3. red/black starter interlock relay
4. red/green ignition for ECU
5. blue/yellow power fuse 43
6. yellow/black power for instruments fuse 34

White Plug, Pin #:
2. black wire goes to pin 19 on instruments
3. white wire goes to pin 20 on instruments
4. white/red wire clutch vacuum vent valves switch

Orange Plug, Pin #:
1. gray/white goes to pin 5 on cluster
3. red/black goes to back up lights ( I did not use this)
6. blue/white speed sensor
7. green/gray A/C
8. Blue/red A/C
9. Green/ Brown Goes to cluster
Blue Plug, Pin #:
7. Yellow/Brown Leak Detection pump
9. Leak Detection pump

Black plug I did not use either it is for most accessories. Such as cruise control. The other plug you will need is a large 14 pin plug near the battery. I did not use all the wires but I did use most. I ran my own aftermarket fans so I do not have much wiring in there for them.
1. green/blue oil pressure switch
2. black/green power for speed sensor Fuse 7
3. white/blue speed sensor.
4. purple engine coolant temp sensor.
5. red/purple power for fuel injectors fuse 32
6. yellow/black power for engine control fuse 34
7. brown ground
8. black power computer fuse 29
9. Brown/white MFA computer

Diagnostic/OBD2 Port: 
4. Ground
7. K-Diagnostics Wire
16. 12v

Tach Adaptors (for using OE cluster): 
MSD Tach Adapter 8920
Red Switched power
Black Chassis ground Ground point above fuse box
Violet Tach. Output
White Tach. Signal


I'm really looking for some first hand experience with a bit more information. Problems you ran into and stuff like that. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'd really like for my questions, or other information to be posted here for future user with a similar question. If you'd rather pm me, that's fine, but I might end up posting what you send me here for other members to find the info help. Thanks


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

bumpopcorn:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

When your car burns to the ground can I have your....wait I don't really dig your wheels and everything will be smoked. Bump for good luck.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

if you have to ask..........


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> if you have to ask..........


shut up


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

"Is it as easy as this"? Its as hard as u make it. gtiboy's notes are a good starting point, but ur best bet is to get the wiring diagram for the awp/aww. Most dealers can print them for you.

His notes dont even go into the 14pin connector by the battery. 

i have done a few dbw swaps to ce2, i like to cut the other side of the orange,blue,gray,white and brown plugs and use a ce2 harness to graft them together. The 14pin plug ends up going to the ecu and skipping the fuse panel. 

If u need immob defeat u can come stop by 20Squared in burlington new jersey or ship it.


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

bloody dismemberment said:


> "Is it as easy as this"? Its as hard as u make it. gtiboy's notes are a good starting point, but ur best bet is to get the wiring diagram for the awp/aww. Most dealers can print them for you.
> 
> His notes dont even go into the 14pin connector by the battery.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input. so what you're saying is the stuff i have in the original post isn't ALL the wiring that needs done, correct?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Jar717 said:


> thanks for the input. so what you're saying is the stuff i have in the original post isn't ALL the wiring that needs done, correct?


opcorn::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> opcorn::laugh:opcorn:


you be quiet. i'm not expecting it to be a walk in the park. or a 20 minute project. i'm expecting it to be a 2-3 month deal.. but if it can be done sooner, that would be awesome


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ill just let you deal with all the questions and then refer to this thread later :laugh:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

yes u need to borrow a bentley or get someone to print u diagrams, there alittle bit more to the harness then posted above. Its only like maybe 5-6 wires u use in the 14pin.


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

bloody dismemberment said:


> yes u need to borrow a bentley or get someone to print u diagrams, there alittle bit more to the harness then posted above. Its only like maybe 5-6 wires u use in the 14pin.


thanks a bunch. i'm gunna acquire the wiring diagrams and harnesses and then attempt to attach the mk3 fuse block plugs onto the mk4 harness before jumping into the actual motor swap aspect. seems like a good idea to me


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

any progress on this?


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

no progess yet. funds are low at the moment from buying books for classes and also having h2o around the corner. will update as soon as progression starts


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

You start this yet?


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

nothing yet. i kinda keep changing my mind between doing the full 1.8t swap, a 20v aba or just build a turboed aba to make decent numbers. 

if i go the full 1.8t swap, i have friend that says they _should_ be able to make a distributor to work with it. then run it on the obd1 ecu and a c2 chip. so yea. i'll update if i decide to do the full swap.:thumbup:


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

doing the swap is a real joke i just did it this winter..swapped a 2004 awp in my ce2 mk2 golf..

took my time read a lot and took me about 6 month to complete but only worked on it like 2 hours a week lol..

dont fuking go with the distributor bs thats so old it ridiculous.. the wirring is the hardess part but its not even that hard..

get both mk4 and mk3 bentlys and simply do wire by wire right everything down that has to be spliced..

splice the ce2 fuse box connectors the mk4 harness remove all wires not being used after and your done with it....

its really not hard dont be a Pu/ssy and do it


----------

